# Glock 19?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

After going broke earlier today buying ammo for my Sig p220, I am seriously considering buying a Glock 19 for my carry gun. I believe you should practice on a consistant basis with whatever weapon you carry. .45 ammo is not cheap and I realize this everytime I go to the range.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Take up reloading L8. .45s are up to $22.00 a hundred at WW down here. I can load 100 for about $7.00. Sometimes a little more, and sometimes a little less. Just depends what bullet I use. Plus it's a hobby with in a sport. You might like it real well. It will cost about the price of a new gun, but it's a one time deal. If you are still shooting 20 or 30 years from now you will have saved a ton of money. Don't wait like I did. One of the many dumb things I have done.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

L8models said:


> After going broke earlier today buying ammo for my Sig p220, I am seriously considering buying a Glock 19 for my carry gun. I believe you should practice on a consistant basis with whatever weapon you carry. .45 ammo is not cheap and I realize this everytime I go to the range.


Reloading is the way to go if you've got the time and equipment. I like the .45's 'cause I love the big bores, but..........I've had several G19's and they are pretty close to perfect as a carry gun. I sold my last one last summer to fund another project but I'm still regreting it. It was accurate, light, utterly reliable, and very easy to carry ( and you can't hurt it!). Maybe when my gun stash money builds up some..........I may someday get me another. I don't think you can go wrong. Just my .02.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Low ammo cost is one major reason I carry 9mms (usually Glock, lately Beretta). Reloading is definitely an option if you prefer larger calibers, and pretty mucha necessity of you want to compete, but what's your time worth? Lots of people find reloading fun and entertaining, and I did it for years when I was a 1911 carrier and shot in matches. But now I just don't have enough time, and the spare time I do have, I'd rather spend working, with my family, or shooting. So I'd rather buy ammo than reload.

I think a Glock 19 or 26 is a great carry gun for someone willing to put the time into mastering the trigger, from both the safety and shooting standpoints.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I don't want to reload - and I have prev had bad experiences using other people's reloads. 9mm is also cheap enough that it isn't even worth reloading, to be honest.

I got rid of all other calibers (except for one Keltec 32), and I have all 9mm. I can afford to go every other week to the range now.

The Glock 19 is a good gun. I think I mentioned it on another post recently, but I never could get over the shooting low and to the left with a Glock. I used to have a G17, G19 and G26. No amount of practice fixed this for me.

Finally, I rented a Glock 34 one and a half years ago - it comes with a lighter trigger stock. That did the trick - shoots great. Now, with the G17, G19, and G26, U could change out the trigger connector to a 3.5 connector - but that brings out everyone who says U should not alter the trigger pull on a carry or self defense gun - otherwise it could bring you trouble the day U are in court. Possibly. The G34 came that way, so at least I have that argument. I never had anyone alter it intentionally.

Anyway, go look at the P99


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have always thought it was a interesting hobbie to look into. I just don't have the time to invest in reloading ammo..I just want a plain jain Glock 19 (without nitesites)...I want them big ol white dotes....lol Is this wrong?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I think you're right on the money!!!! I had some 2 rd. extentions on my 15 rd. mags. but I wouldn't buy them again. The 15 rds. is plenty and it conceals a lot better. Truth is, a G19 will conceal as good as a G26 once you put the pinky finger ext. on it. I say Go For It. You may even consider a refurb by Glock. If you can find a G19 (they are typically harder to find) refurb, they sell for around $350. Good luck.:smt028


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Truth is, a G19 will conceal as good as a G26 once you put the pinky finger ext. on it.


True enough in a belt gun. But I also use my 26 as a pocket gun (in cargo shorts/pants with larger pockets) with a flush mag, and it can also work as an ankle gun with the flush mag. So I think the 26 has some versatility that the 19 can't really match. If it's strictly a belt/HD gun, though, the 19 wins.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Those 19 just keep going and going. For a general purpose gun their hard to beat. They will take a lot more abuse than some of these high dollar gun will. I am with Charlie. Get it and enjoy it.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I guess I am the wrong person to ask. I feel Sigs are over priced and other handguns fit my size 12 hands better. My opinion is the G23 is the way to go. Why? You can buy a 9mm barrel/magazines and have two handguns. You can then buy a 357 barrel and have three handguns. Does that mean I like the G19/23? YOU BETCHA! Regards, Richard


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Richard said:


> I guess I am the wrong person to ask. I feel Sigs are over priced and other handguns fit my size 12 hands better. My opinion is the G23 is the way to go. Why? You can buy a 9mm barrel/magazines and have two handguns. You can then buy a 357 barrel and have three handguns. Does that mean I like the G19/23? YOU BETCHA! Regards, Richard


I thought you could only interchange the G23 with a 10mm barrel.?


----------

